# Life "after" MARSOC



## D'mal (Jan 8, 2012)

Currently I'm waiting to be picked up by ITC, I talked to many people about by decision of going to MARSOC, and some of them brought up a good question, what does it offer in the civilian sector after finishing your time with SOF?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2012)

https://shadowspear.com/vb/pages/info/


----------



## Uncle Petey (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey deep thinker;

"Do or do not." Yoda

D.B.A.P: Don't be a pussy

Why are you putting this shit on the net, get to school do your best, make it through the school, do well at your job continue on.  When the re-enlistment time comes make that decision.  Otherwise comments like this lead me to believe you won't be around long.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 10, 2012)

If you are looking at post military civilian careers go become a data technician


----------



## x SF med (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm leaving this in the capable hands of the Marines...  I can't believe I used capable and Marines in the same sentence with no sarcasm, that just goes to show how this thread is going to turn out.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 10, 2012)

Time for the stamp...


Doesn't sound like it...this is straight from your intro.



> After the assesment I knew that SOF is what I want to do.


----------



## D'mal (Jan 10, 2012)

Unfortunately people get hurt and cant carry on, on the previous job. I'm I planning to get hurt? Absolutely no, but it's good to know what would be the plan B in case of anything bad happening. I'm still going to go that route, but not with a channel vision, I'm trying to get a bigger picture over here. I seen plenty of Marines injured on the job getting out and they didint know what's next. Well...  I was hoping that some of you salty vets could give me some more tools to my belt


----------



## Stewart (Jan 10, 2012)

I lost a leg in Nam. I went to college, paid for by the VA, and became a professional. If you get whacked and have to change your plans, you look at your interests and your options, and you go for it. The VA offers lots of financial assistance for disabled vets. That's about it. It will be up to you what you want and to go for it.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 10, 2012)

D'mal said:


> Unfortunately people get hurt and cant carry on, on the previous job. I'm I planning to get hurt? Absolutely no, but it's good to know what would be the plan B in case of anything bad happening. I'm still going to go that route, but not with a channel vision, I'm trying to get a bigger picture over here. I seen plenty of Marines injured on the job getting out and they didint know what's next. Well... I was hoping that some of you salty vets could give me some more tools to my belt


If you're injured, the same thing will happen as if you were injured on any other job.  You'll collect disability.  There is all sorts of stuff out there to assist you with work outside of the military.  I would suggest talking to your chain of command.  What you do outside of the Marine Corps is up to you.


----------



## dknob (Jan 10, 2012)

Overseas Contracting

If you get a college degree: FBI, DEA, ATF, etc


----------



## Teufel (Jan 10, 2012)

If you get hurt bad enough on the job to force you out, then how will you do the same kind of job on the outside?


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jan 10, 2012)

D'mal said:


> Unfortunately people get hurt and cant carry on, on the previous job. I'm I planning to get hurt? Absolutely no, but it's good to know what would be the plan B in case of anything bad happening. I'm still going to go that route, but not with a channel vision, I'm trying to get a bigger picture over here. I seen plenty of Marines injured on the job getting out and they didint know what's next. Well... I was hoping that some of you salty vets could give me some more tools to my belt


 

Take Uncle Petey's advice and worry about jobs after enlistment when that time comes. I'd venture to bet you have some trying times ahead in ITC, best to focus on the near targets. The BTDTs here will surely lead you in the right direction Devil, so heed there advice.

And as a side not, worry about education before work when you get out. Your grammar is lacking.


----------



## D'mal (Jan 10, 2012)

Gentleman, in all of the posts that have been posted only couple of them actually answered my question which I appreciate, and all the other ones were everything but helpful.
I'm trying to plan for my future and for my family, and its good to know what you can take with you later on down the road.


----------



## CDG (Jan 10, 2012)

D'mal said:


> Gentleman, in all of the posts that have been posted only couple of them actually answered my question which I appreciate, and all the other ones were everything but helpful.
> I'm trying to plan for my future and for my family, and its good to know what you can take with you later on down the road.


 
They were all helpful, you're just apparently too sensitive to realize it.  You seem to be treating this like a regular old career search.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 10, 2012)

The answer to your question: Anything you want to do.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 10, 2012)

If you are worried about employment after the service, your primary focus should have been on your primary MOS, since that's where you'll receive the most significant training and experience in. All the high speed stuff ends up being a metric shitpile of OJT, which doesn't always result in actual certifications or paperwork attached to it.

What that means, is that you could have a bunch of knowledge and experience with no actual documentation specifically attached to your experience and knowledge... which results in a grey area of marketability, compounded by the fact that you have to tiptoe around what you did, what you got trained on, etc due to NDA's, OPSEC, etc.

Padding your resume isn't what SOF in any aspect is about, and that's exactly how you're coming across... and no SOF troop anywhere wants some douche that's there for some certs and other shit as a "stepping stone" to some other shit... Everyone's met guys like that, they don't have the mission focus for what's at hand, basically end up being a tactical and administrative liability, and typically more often than not end up getting washed out anyway in the selection processes.


It doesn't help that you're a new guy on this site that *hasn't* passed shit, and you're wondering about what happens after you pass shit. Either you want to be MARSOC or you don't, right fucking now.


----------



## pardus (Jan 10, 2012)

D'mal said:


> Gentleman, in all of the posts that have been posted only couple of them actually answered my question which I appreciate, and all the other ones were everything but helpful.
> I'm trying to plan for my future and for my family, and its good to know what you can take with you later on down the road.


 
You don't get to decide what people post here. Be grateful people who currently are or have been where you aspire to be, have even bothered to answer a thread like this.
Understood?


----------



## x SF med (Jan 10, 2012)

D'mal said:


> Gentleman, in all of the posts that have been posted only couple of them actually answered my question which I appreciate, and all the other ones were everything but helpful.
> I'm trying to plan for my future and for my family, and its good to know what you can take with you later on down the road.


 
You need to check your attitude - every single post made in response to your original "How do I get quals for getting out?" post was germane to the SOF community - WE DON'T WANT PEOPLE WHO THINK LIKE THAT - Yesd, family is important, but focusing that far in the future is detrimental to the current mission.  YOU ARE NOT YET SOF (and probably will not pass any SOF selection with your current mind-set) and as a non-qual have no idea of the community you express a desire to join.

The Infantry School is going to eat you alive.

...you should have been an AF or USN or Army IT guy if you are worried about job opportunities after you ETS.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 11, 2012)

D'mal said:


> Gentleman, in all of the posts that have been posted only couple of them actually answered my question which I appreciate, and all the other ones were everything but helpful.
> I'm trying to plan for my future and for my family, and its good to know what you can take with you later on down the road.


Might want to think over what you post as well, bro.  Theres a couple guys here that can easily make a call down to the ITC cadre and let them know just how much of a turd you are.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 11, 2012)

Being a Marine you should realize that there is no life after the Corps, there just the Corps and then extended libo time. All kidding aside I agree with every word these gentlemen have said, SOF isn't for resume chasers, nor is that attitude the type needed in a community like that. 

Having said that, you get the whole "what can I do after the military" brief at taps including building a resume. Go to college, be a contractor, flip burgers at McDonald's. it's up to you and the skill set you developed while in.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh, also, out of curiosity, have u passed MARSOC a&s yet?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 11, 2012)

He said that he has.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 11, 2012)

Until ETS time, don't try and make plans for your family...if you still have a family.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 11, 2012)

D'mal said:


> Gentleman, in all of the posts that have been posted only couple of them actually answered my question which I appreciate, and all the other ones were everything but helpful.
> I'm trying to plan for my future and for my family, and its good to know what you can take with you later on down the road.


 
That is disappointing.  Like a previous poster said, all of these posts have been helpful to you, you just can't see it yet.  I guarantee that if you come across to the MARSOC cadre as you have to us here, your stay in the unit will be short, if you ever get there at all.  

I'm closing this thread in order to save you any more potential trouble, you'll probably think that's "everything but helpful" too, but trust me, I'm doing you a favor.

Thread closed, anyone else wanting to talk to D'mal about this subject, PM him.  Thanks.


----------

